# massey 35 draw bar



## Festes (Jul 18, 2017)

I have a 35 massey and the bolts holes in rear housing, that holds up the draw bar plate are stripped. Any ideas?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

My first thought was using helicoil inserts, but can't say if that would take the load of a heavy load.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Is there enough room to re drill and tap larger size?


----------



## Festes (Jul 18, 2017)

Thomas said:


> Is there enough room to re drill and tap larger size?


Well that's what I don't know. I know the wholes are only so deep


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Festes, welcome to the tractor forum.

To install a helicoil insert, you have to drill and tap new threads for the insert. You might as well drill and tap for the next size bolt. You will need to get a regular tap to start the threads and also a bottoming tap so you get threads all the way to the bottom of the hole.

Also, there is a specific bit size to use for a given thread you are going to cut. First determine exactly what size bolt and threads/inch you currently have, and post back. We can help you choose the next size bolt you need, taps, and drill bit size.


----------



## Bushpig (Jul 17, 2017)

pogobill said:


> My first thought was using helicoil inserts, but can't say if that would take the load of a heavy load.



Heli coils are stronger than normal cut threads. Fact.


----------

